# Picts Catfish



## woowoo (Sep 16, 2013)

*Pictus Catfish*

Does anybody know if Pictus Catfish will eat African Glass Shrimp? I would like to put shrimp in the same tank if they won't become fish-food


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That catfish will eat anything and everything it can catch and swallow. I bought one and the next day all my guppies were gone. 8 or 9 if I remember right. 

have a blessed day


----------

